# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  un film o sean connery s'chappe d'une prison

## koKoTis

Bonjour, il y avait un film o chen connery s'chape d'une prison, vous ne savai pas le nom du film ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

"chen connerie" tu veux dire?
c'est SEAN connery et ensuite son film le plus connu avec une prison (et de ton age) c'est The Rock et il ne s'chappe pas, il y rentre dans la prison justement  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Merci  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Si non vous en conaissez des bons films avec SEAN connery ?

----------


## droggo

Goa,



> Si non vous en conaissez des bons films avec SEAN connery ?


Oui.  ::D:

----------


## koKoTis

> Goa,
> 
> Oui.


Et tu pourais me dire les noms des films ?

----------


## sam_XIII

"le nom de la rose" et "a la poursuite d'octobre rouge" sont des films super

si tu veux connaitre tous les films o il a jou, regarde sa filmo  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Highlander  ::mouarf::

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Water World ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Water World ?


^^

----------


## koKoTis

Mais au fait tu est sur que ses SEAN connery qui jou dans Water World ?
C'est pas kevin je sais plu quoi ?

----------


## Invit

tu m'a l'air d'un cinphile averti dis-moi!!!  ::mouarf::  

sinon c'est bien kevin costner dans water world ( de toute facon je croyais que tu voulais des bon film)

Pour Sean connery regarde du cot des 007 il en a tourn quelques un!!
Haute voltige (c'est pas un 007) ...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> C'est pas kevin je sais plu quoi ?


Non, c'est Kevin Kossnaire  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

A part les James Bond, ces bons films sont, selon moi :

La grande attaque du train d'or
Haute Voltige
La Ligue des Gentlemen Extraordinaires
Soleil levant
A la poursuite d'Octobre rouge
La Rose et la Flche

----------


## koKoTis

> tu m'a l'air d'un cinphile averti dis-moi!!!  
> 
> sinon c'est bien kevin costner dans water world ( de toute facon je croyais que tu voulais des bon film)
> 
> Pour Sean connery regarde du cot des 007 il en a tourn quelques un!!
> Haute voltige (c'est pas un 007) ...


Merci encore  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

> A part les James Bond, ces bons films sont, selon moi :
> 
> La grande attaque du train d'or
> Haute Voltige
> La Ligue des Gentlemen Extraordinaires
> Soleil levant
> A la poursuite d'Octobre rouge
> La Rose et la Flche


Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Mais au fait tu est sur que ses SEAN connery qui jou dans Water World ?
> C'est pas kevin je sais plu quoi ?


Si, si, mais je me moquais gentillement de toi. Rien de personnel, je te rassure.

Si tu aime Sean Connery, je te conseille "Indiana Jones et la dernire croisade". C'est peut tre pas son meilleur film mais j'aime bien la confrontation avec son "fils" (Harrison Ford).

Dans le mme genre, il y a "La ligue des gentlemens extraordinaires". C'est fun et ca en met plein la vue...

Bon maintenant si tu cherche des films du genre "au nom de la rose", il en a pas fait des tonnes je crois...

PS : et desol pour la petite moquerie

- EDIT - grilled  ::aie::

----------


## koKoTis

> Si, si, mais je me moquais gentillement de toi. Rien de personnel, je te rassure.
> 
> Si tu aime Sean Connery, je te conseille "Indiana Jones et la dernire croisade". C'est peut tre pas son meilleur film mais j'aime bien la confrontation avec son "fils" (Harrison Ford).
> 
> Dans le mme genre, il y a "La ligue des gentlemens extraordinaires". C'est fun et ca en met plein la vue...
> 
> Bon maintenant si tu cherche des films du genre "au nom de la rose", il en a pas fait des tonnes je crois...
> 
> PS : et desol pour la petite moquerie
> ...


Merci encore  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

mes prfrs (dans le dsordre et surtout parmis ceux que j'ai vu  ::aie:: ) :
A la rencontre de Forrester
Haute Voltige
Juste Cause
Indiana Jones et la Dernire Croisade
A la poursuite d'Octobre rouge
Les Incorruptibles
Le Nom de la rose
Jamais plus jamais
Un Pont trop loin 
L'Homme qui voulut tre roi 
Les Diamants sont ternels 
On ne vit que deux fois
Opration Tonnerre 
Goldfinger
Bons baisers de Russie
James Bond 007 contre Dr. No
Presidio, base militaire, San Francisco 
La Carte du coeur 
La Ligue des Gentlemen Extraordinaires

----------


## koKoTis

> mes prfrs (dans le dsordre et surtout parmis ceux que j'ai vu ) :
> A la rencontre de Forrester
> Haute Voltige
> Juste Cause
> Indiana Jones et la Dernire Croisade
> A la poursuite d'Octobre rouge
> Les Incorruptibles
> Le Nom de la rose
> Jamais plus jamais
> ...


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> "le nom de la rose" et "a la poursuite d'octobre rouge" sont des films super
> 
> si tu veux connaitre tous les films o il a jou, regarde sa filmo


+1 pour ces 2 films ! 2 style different mais dans les 2 Mr.Connery tiens son role a la perfection.
sinon y a  indiana jones ou encore les incorruptibles a rajouter

----------


## koKoTis

> sinon y a  indiana jones ou encore les incorruptibles a rajouter


Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

Et son apparition en roi Agamemnon dans "Bandits bandits !", alors !? Il fait partie de ces acteurs dont la moindre apparition, mme fugitive, rehausse n'importe quel film. Bon, a ne suffit certes pas  sauver "Highlander 2", une pouvantable m..., mais en tout cas la courte scne o il intervient - brillamment - est la seule dont je me rappelle. Idem dans "Lancelot", il est le seul  contrecarrer un peu l'ennui profond que provoque ce navet.

Pour moi, un de ses plus beaux rles a t celui de Robin des bois vieillissant dans "la rose et la flche" (Robin and Marian, 1976), au ct d'Audrey Hepburn. 

Pour une filmographie complte, il vaut mieux aller voir du ct d'IMDB : http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000125/

----------


## koKoTis

Merci  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> E Il fait partie de ces acteurs dont la moindre apparition, mme fugitive, rehausse n'importe quel film.


Mme une pub pour des voitures y'a qu' voir  ::mouarf::  (ceci dit je trouve cet acteur extraordinaire et suis compltement d'accord avec toi).

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Mme une pub pour des voitures y'a qu' voir  (ceci dit je trouve cet acteur extraordinaire et suis compltement d'accord avec toi).


Je l'ai bien aim cette pub.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

z avez pas un lien sur la pub ?  ::D:  (la flemme de chercher  ::P: )

----------


## Skyounet

> z avez pas un lien sur la pub ?  (la flemme de chercher )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eV6phgQQds

----------


## xxxcapxxx

merci  ::): 

et ouais effectivement. mme dans une pub il assure.

----------


## Invit

Indiana Jones....

Mouahahahahaha !!   ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Indiana Jones....
> 
> Mouahahahahaha !!


Bah quoi il joue super bien dedans non ?

----------

